# Another bit of proof of how awful the HSUS is...



## MandyPug (Sep 21, 2008)

Humane Choice Organic Partnered with The Humane Society of the US Organic Premium Dog Food at PETCO

Meat free?
Whaaaa? 
I really have no words, this is ridiculous and so many people are gonna fall into the trap because it's endorsed by such a huge company.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

there are now no longer many differences between HSUS and PETA


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Yuck


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

*Just think how many Yuppie vegetarians are gonna believe this is best way to go with their dogs. Heck you will never get me to believe that being a vegetarian is good for people. And saying it is organic is really gonna fool them.*


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> *Just think how many Yuppie vegetarians are gonna believe this is best way to go with their dogs. Heck you will never get me to believe that being a vegetarian is good for people. And saying it is organic is really gonna fool them.*


I know quite a few vegetarians who raw feed their dogs, so I don't think it's fair to make that assumption that vegetarians are going to "fall for it." 
Done right, a vegetarian diet can be very healthy for people. I am considering doing it again, not because I think eating meat is bad, but because the industry is cruel now. 


Organic is in fact about as promising as "holistic". 


That being said, the food is bogus and I sure hope no one falls for it. Ever.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Having not tried the product and never intending to try more less promote this type of junk product, I think we should all write a review on the petco sight! I tried a few times and my computer is not letting me but I will write a review on this junk product! No meat source no protien at all come on! Yep we should all write a review gee thats really not a review a complaint I should say not review!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

It wouldn't be bad if you were feeding a pet squirrel! Kind of the exact opposite of EVO don't you think? I think Rocky would turn his nose up at it. He won't even eat a cookie or a potato chip, he is such a meat snob. Some poor dogs are going to be fed it though, and not know any better.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

wtf! 100% vegetables? meat free? 

A dog, vegetarian, yeah right...


----------



## ziggy29 (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow, what an idiotic thing. The bottom line is that life is organisms consuming other organisms or parts of other organisms, and in the case of essentially carnivorous organisms, life means eating other animals and animal products. Wishing all the species of the world could hold hands/paws/fins/hooves and sing kumbaya while eating abiogenic "food" that doesn't consume other species is simply wishful thinking.


----------



## Jordan S. (Feb 2, 2010)

ruckusluvr said:


> there are now no longer many differences between HSUS and PETA



I looked over the ingredients. looks like something I'd feed a hamster


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

ziggy29 said:


> Wishing all the species of the world could hold hands/paws/fins/hooves and sing kumbaya while eating abiogenic "food" that doesn't consume other species is simply wishful thinking.


Welcome to the forum. That made my day


----------

